# Five Ten Freerider, Atmungsaktivität & Fußpilz



## Ovibos (23. Oktober 2018)

Unangenehme Thematik, Sportsfreunde, ich weiß. Aber wir müssen trotzdem drüber reden 

Ich habe einen ca. drei Jahre alten Five Ten Freerider, und der erzeugt bei mir zuverlässig Fußpilz  

Das ist ein normaler Five Ten Freerider, also nicht die wasserdichte Elements-Variante oder so etwas. Trotz des Leders und der äußerlich luftigen Erscheinung  finde ich den Schuh nicht besonders atmungsaktiv. Benutzbar ist der für mich eigentlich nur mit dicken, saugfähigen Baumwollsocken. Die üblichen speziellen Bike-Socken (Craft, Adidas, Trek, ..., egal!) verschlimmern die Sache eher noch. Mindestens fühlt sich die Kombi nach kurzer Zeit nass und verschwitzt an.

Wie bei der Problematik empfohlen, wird der Schuh durchgewechselt. Heißt: Ich wechsele ohnehin zwischen Clickies und Flats hin und her, je nach Lust, Laune und Gelände, dann aber spätestens nach fünf Tagen. Ich fahre dabei meist mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Der Clickie-Schuh ist ein Scott MTB Pro, ca. vier Jahre alt, und macht keine Probleme, ist aber aus eher schwitzigem Kunstleder gefertigt. Allerdings lasse ich den Five Ten oft auch tagsüber an, während ich den Clickie-Schuh wechsele. Abends werden alle Bike-Schuhe grundsätzlich auf dem Balkon gelüftet.

Ich habe den Five Ten innen mit Lamisil behandelt, was aber nur kurzfristig geholfen hat. Das Zeug wirkt eigentlich als Breitband-Fungizid. Abgesehen von verblassenden Farben ist der Schuh in einwandfreiem Zustand, sodass ich ihn eigentlich nicht wegwerfen will. Aber natürlich steht auch die Frage im Raum, wie lange man Bike-Schuhe überhaupt benutzen sollte. Freerider, die den Namen auch verdienen, raspeln vielleicht sowieso mehrere Paar von den Dingern pro Saison runter.

Folgende Fragen an die Gemeinde:

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Ggf. auch mit anderen Schuhen.

Falls ja: Hast du das in den Griff gekriegt?
Falls ja: Wie?

Kann mir jemand eine luftigere und weniger schweißtreibende Empfehlung für einen guten Flat-Schuh geben?
Falls jemand den Vergleich hat: Sind aktuelle Five Tens atmungsaktiver?
Falls ja: Welches Modell kannst du empfehlen?

Sportlichst, Ovibos


----------



## hardtails (23. Oktober 2018)

Protipp:
Füße waschen hilft ungemein. 
Und auch zwischen den Zehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (23. Oktober 2018)

SuperProGeekTipp: Gründlichst nach dem Waschen zwischen den Zehen abtrocknen, und zwar mit frischem Handtuch und Heißluftpistole hilft noch mehr. In echt getz!


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Oktober 2018)

der schuh erzeugt den pilz nicht. den fängst du dir ein und er wird über egal welchen schuh weiter transportiert. oft ist so eine pilzgeschichte auch eine stressbedingte. wirf alles weg und schubber dich barfuss am waldboden 
manchmal ist es auch gar kein pilz. ernährung usw.  sind ebenfalls feinde des fußschweißinhabers.
ob pilz oder nicht weiss nur der wind, oder ein facharzt.


----------



## Ovibos (23. Oktober 2018)

Ist mir klar, dass der Schuh den Pilz nicht "erzeugt". Wie auch? Im Übrigen hab' ich die Dinger ja auch mit zwischenzeitlichem Erfolg mit Lamisil behandelt. Entscheidend ist die Frage, ob sich Fußpilz ggf. bevorzugt in bestimmten Schuhen _hält_. Und gute Belüftung ist z.B. eine Voraussetzung dafür, dass sich Fußpilz eben _nicht_ halten kann.


----------



## hardtails (23. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> SuperProGeekTipp: Gründlichst nach dem Waschen zwischen den Zehen abtrocknen, und zwar mit frischem Handtuch und Heißluftpistole hilft noch mehr. In echt getz!



Wieso frägst du dann wenn du die Lösung eh schon kennst


----------



## Ovibos (23. Oktober 2018)

Abgesehen vom Fußpilz hätte ich grundsätzlich gerne einen luftigeren und atmungsaktiveren Flat-Schuh. Brechen wir's vorläufig mal darauf 'runter ...


----------



## Ovibos (23. Oktober 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Wieso frägst du dann wenn du die Lösung eh schon kennst



Lies doch die Beschreibung des Problems noch mal _ganz_ genau ...

   ... und dann sollte dir auffallen, dass die Problematik _bedingt _nach Schuhmodell auftaucht, und zwar _obwohl _ich die üblichen Fußhygienemaßnahmen peinlichst einhalte.


----------



## Lammerjappen (24. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt Hygienespüler für Waschmaschinen, die man ins Weichspülerfach gibt. Die sollen angeblich Vieren, Bakterien und Pilze abtöten. Ich würde mir Schuhe aus Synthetikmaterial kaufen und diese regelmäßig in die Waschmaschine stecken. Die Socken natürlich auch immer mit diesem Hygienespüler waschen.
Schuhe mit Synthetikmaterial sind z.B. Freerider Canvas, Specialized 2FO, Freerider Pro... es gibt da inzwischen einige. Die Frage ist nur, wie diese dauerhaft die Waschmaschine aushalten. Alternativ kannst du sie regelmäßig mit einem Spray von innen desinfizieren.

Die Freerider Canvas empfinde ich übrigens als sehr atmungsaktiv, aber vom Fahrgefühl nicht so prickelnd (uneffektiv, unpräzise). Vielleicht gibt es beim Specialized 2FO schon Erfahrungen hier, ob der dauerhaft die Waschmaschine übersteht.

Zusammenfassung:
Socken immer mit Hygienespüler waschen
Schuhe regelmäßig mit Spray behandeln oder noch besser in die Waschmaschine (um den Nährboden zu entziehen)
Zehenzwischenräume über längeren Zeitraum behandeln

Ich drück dir die Daumen dass du den Mist wieder los wirst!


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2018)

Freerider sind in der Tat eher schlecht bis gar nicht belüftet, ich käme nie auf die Idee die den ganzen Tag zu tragen. Sollte man aber nach Möglichkeit eh nicht, also lieber mal zwischendurch Schuhe aus (im Büro) oder wechseln.
Meine Freerider wasche ich ab und an bei 60°C , aber wie man ja weiss trocknen sie extrem schlecht. Die Innenpappe löst sich auch irgendwann. Auf so Hygienemittel  gebe ich nix. Pilzsporen sind hartnäckig,da hilft nur Hitze. Immer echte 60° oder mehr !
Die neueren 5.10 finde ich im Sommer angenehmer, teils haben die mehr Mesh. Aber selbst mit den EPS bekomme ich nie Schwitzfüsse,, sobald ich wo im Haus bin ziehe ich die aus.


----------



## Florent29 (24. Oktober 2018)

@Ovibos Hast du den Schuh mal in die Waschmaschine geschmissen? Vielleicht noch mit einem Desinfektionswaschmittel?



Ovibos schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Fußpilz hätte ich grundsätzlich gerne einen luftigeren und atmungsaktiveren Flat-Schuh. Brechen wir's vorläufig mal darauf 'runter ...



Die Specialized Flatschuhe sind etwas weniger arg gepolstert und könnten was für dich sein. Auch die neuen Northwave Clan und Tribe sehen luftig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> (....) ob pilz oder nicht weiss nur der wind, oder ein facharzt.



Was sich durch Clotrimazol (Canesten) oder Terbinafin (Lamisil) töten lässt, das ist ziemlich sicher auch ein Pilz.


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

secherezze schrieb:


> Es gibt Hygienespüler für Waschmaschinen, die man ins Weichspülerfach gibt. Die sollen angeblich Vieren, Bakterien und Pilze abtöten. Ich würde mir Schuhe aus Synthetikmaterial kaufen und diese regelmäßig in die Waschmaschine stecken. Die Socken natürlich auch immer mit diesem Hygienespüler waschen.
> Schuhe mit Synthetikmaterial sind z.B. Freerider Canvas, Specialized 2FO, Freerider Pro... es gibt da inzwischen einige. Die Frage ist nur, wie diese dauerhaft die Waschmaschine aushalten. Alternativ kannst du sie regelmäßig mit einem Spray von innen desinfizieren.
> 
> Die Freerider Canvas empfinde ich übrigens als sehr atmungsaktiv, aber vom Fahrgefühl nicht so prickelnd (uneffektiv, unpräzise). Vielleicht gibt es beim Specialized 2FO schon Erfahrungen hier, ob der dauerhaft die Waschmaschine übersteht.
> ...



Hygienespüler (Impresan) habe ich soeben beschafft. Danke für den Tipp! Die Socken habe ich halt immer mit 60° gewaschen, in der Hoffnung, den Pilz langfristig damit los zu werden. Aber ich vermute, der hat sich in dem organischem Material des Schuhs festgesetzt. Sobald das Klima stimmt, also der Schuh benutzt wird, geht's halt los. Ab jetzt zusätzlich Hygienespüler für die Socken. Es kann ja auch sein, der Pilz sitzt in den Socken, übersteht teilweise die 60°, und das spezielle Klima in den Schuhen begünstigt das Pilzwachstum.

Den Freerider Canvas hatte ich aus den genannten Gründen auch schon im Visier. Und ich hatte genau die Befürchtung, dass der Schuh weniger satt am Fuß sitzt als der Standard-Freerider.


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Freerider sind in der Tat eher schlecht bis gar nicht belüftet, ich käme nie auf die Idee die den ganzen Tag zu tragen. Sollte man aber nach Möglichkeit eh nicht, also lieber mal zwischendurch Schuhe aus (im Büro) oder wechseln.
> Meine Freerider wasche ich ab und an bei 60°C , aber wie man ja weiss trocknen sie extrem schlecht. Die Innenpappe löst sich auch irgendwann. Auf so Hygienemittel  gebe ich nix. Pilzsporen sind hartnäckig,da hilft nur Hitze. Immer echte 60° oder mehr !
> Die neueren 5.10 finde ich im Sommer angenehmer, teils haben die mehr Mesh. Aber selbst mit den EPS bekomme ich nie Schwitzfüsse,, sobald ich wo im Haus bin ziehe ich die aus.



Die Schuhe überstehen das? 

Mit "neueren 5.10" meinst du einfach das aktuelle Modell oder den Freerider Pro?


----------



## Batman (24. Oktober 2018)

https://www.bueroshop24.de/sagrotan...kCNX_Jz9I2aG8rAuxF4wwsKrwaAjBZEALw_wcB&obt=11

Das regelmäßig in den Schuh sprühen. Hilft gegen alles.


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> @Ovibos Hast du den Schuh mal in die Waschmaschine geschmissen? Vielleicht noch mit einem Desinfektionswaschmittel?



Und genau _das_ probiere ich jetzt mal aus ... ! Vielleicht erst mal kalt waschen, aber dann halt mit Hygienespüler.



Florent29 schrieb:


> Die Specialized Flatschuhe sind etwas weniger arg gepolstert und könnten was für dich sein. Auch die neuen Northwave Clan und Tribe sehen luftig aus.



Schaue ich mir an. Danke für den Hinweis! Hast du eines der Modelle mal an den Füßen gehabt?


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

Batman schrieb:


> https://www.bueroshop24.de/sagrotan...kCNX_Jz9I2aG8rAuxF4wwsKrwaAjBZEALw_wcB&obt=11
> 
> Das regelmäßig in den Schuh sprühen. Hilft gegen alles.



Steht hier sogar rum. Auch 'ne Idee!

Eins nach dem Anderen, aber das probiere ich auf jeden Fall auch noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Batman (24. Oktober 2018)

Anwendungstipp:
Innensohle raus, ordentlich einsprühen. Schuh ohne Einlage innen einsprühen. Wenn beides trocken ist, Sohle wieder rein.


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

Batman schrieb:


> Anwendungstipp:
> Innensohle raus, ordentlich einsprühen. Schuh ohne Einlage innen einsprühen. Wenn beides trocken ist, Sohle wieder rein.



So wird's gemacht!


----------



## Batman (24. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Florent29 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Schaue ich mir an. Danke für den Hinweis! Hast du eines der Modelle mal an den Füßen gehabt?



Nein, ich fahre Klicks...aber ein Freund hat die Specialized und meinte, dass die deutlich schneller trocknen als die Fiveten.


----------



## flashmatic (24. Oktober 2018)

Natron in Pulverform in den Schuh gestreut hilft auch.
Und britzelt lustig am Fuß.
Ich nehme das von Kaiser, gibts in jedem gut sortierten Supermarkt und man kann es auch noch zum Kochen, reinigen u.a. verwenden


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Die Schuhe überstehen das?
> 
> Mit "neueren 5.10" meinst du einfach das aktuelle Modell oder den Freerider Pro?


Nein, eben nicht - ich schrieb doch, dass die Pappsohle der Freerider sich auflöst. Aber nicht alle haben eine Pappsohle. Habe ich aber noch nicht getestet. 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-Contact-MTB-Schuhe-p41942/


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

Nur um Missverständnisse _zu 100 %_ auszuschließen: Mit der "Pappsohle" meinst du eine _Einlegesohle_ aus Pappe, nicht etwa die "pappende Schuhsohle", die sich auflöst?

(Ich weiß, steht oben. Totzdem ...)

Meine Einlegesohle ist aus einem Kunststoffschaum, ich vermute Polyurethan. Das sollte auch einen Waschvorgang mit 60°C locker überstehen. Evtl. stünde zu befürchten, dass sich das aufgeklebte Textil ablöst. Aber eine Einlegesohle könnte man natürlich auch o.W. ersetzen. Was den Schuh selbst angeht, habe ich einfach Sorge, dass die Verleimungen keine 60°C überstehen.

Gut, das DIng ist drei Jahre alt und im aktuellen mikrobiologischen Zustand vermutlich für mich nicht mehr zu benutzen ...

Versuch macht kluch.

Erster Versuch: Desinfektionsspray. Anwendung gemäß @Batman, #18.

(Das Spray taugt im Übrigen ggf. vermutlich auch als Bremsenreiniger  Inhalt lt. Sicherheitsdatenblatt <https://www.bueroshop24.de/clp_sicherheitsdatenblatt/454777.pdf> Ethanol und Isopropanol).

Den Freerider Contact gucke ich mir auf jeden Fall mal an! Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Oktober 2018)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Natron in Pulverform in den Schuh gestreut hilft auch.
> Und britzelt lustig am Fuß.
> Ich nehme das von Kaiser, gibts in jedem gut sortierten Supermarkt und man kann es auch noch zum Kochen, reinigen u.a. verwenden


heisst du streust es ein und lässt es über nacht einwirken und schüttest es wieder aus, oder saugst ab?


----------



## Florent29 (24. Oktober 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> heisst du streust es ein und lässt es über nacht einwirken und schüttest es wieder aus, oder saugst ab?



Wenn man es einfach auskippt oder wegsaugt, kann man das Zeug danach ja nicht mehr zum Kochen verwenden!


----------



## flashmatic (24. Oktober 2018)

Nee, ich streue es vorher rein, lass es während des Tragens drin und schüttel es hinterher raus (innensohle natürlich vorher wenn möglich rausnehmen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Natron in Pulverform in den Schuh gestreut hilft auch.
> Und britzelt lustig am Fuß.
> Ich nehme das von Kaiser, gibts in jedem gut sortierten Supermarkt und man kann es auch noch zum Kochen, reinigen u.a. verwenden



"Kaiser-Natron" ist Natriumhydrogencarbonat (NaHCO3). Wenn das wirkt, dann vermutlich, weil es relativ stark wasseranziehend (hygroskopisch) ist, und damit für trockene Umgebung sorgt. In Lösung ist es leicht alkalisch, aber vermutlich zu schwach, um gegen Pilzsporen und Bakterien wirksam zu sein. Letztere reagieren oft eher empfindlich auf Säure. In manchen Desinfektionsmitteln ist daher auch Milchsäure und vielleicht ist das auch ein Grund für die Tradition, Salat mit Essig anzurichten.

Das legt nahe, dass dein Trick vielleicht auch mit Kochsalz funktionieren könnte. Hast du das mal probiert, oder gibt's noch andere Gründe für die Verwendung von Natron?

Kochsalz müsste sich IMHO leichter ausschütten lassen.


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Oktober 2018)

Habe es auch noch nicht getestet aber funktioniert es vielleicht mit Einfrieren?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2018)

Einfrieren würde funktionieren, wenn man das industriemäßig machen könnte. Mit Stickstoff und so auf minus 250...
Die laschen paar Grad minus im Kühlschrank frieren Sporen nur ein, und nach dem Auftauen sind sie wieder genauso lebendig wie Erdbeeren oder Camembert aus dem Gefrierfach.

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Hautpilz ist der sofort wieder da, wenn das Klima (im Schuh, wo auch immer) passt.


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (....) Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Hautpilz ist der sofort wieder da, wenn das Klima (im Schuh, wo auch immer) passt.



Jou.





 Ca. 1:25 bis 1:40


----------



## flashmatic (24. Oktober 2018)

Natron war ein Tipp meiner Mutter. Hat bei mir sowohl bei Pilz (Zum Glück erst einmal benutzen müssen), als auch bei Geruch funktioniert.


----------



## grave_digga (24. Oktober 2018)

Und wenn Du die Schuhe mal bei 70-80° "backt"? Dürfte der Pilz vermutlich nicht überleben.


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Habe es auch noch nicht getestet aber funktioniert es vielleicht mit Einfrieren?


Kühlen und einfrieren verlangsamen, bzw. stoppen nur das _Wachstum_ von Mikroorganismen. Die allermeisten werden wieder voll aktiv, wenn man die Temperatur erhöht. Lebensmittel verderben durch die Bakterien und Pilze, die schon darauf sind oder sich darin befinden und die bei normalen Temperaturen anfangen sich zu vermehren.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Oktober 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Und wenn Du die Schuhe mal bei 70-80° "backt"? Dürfte der Pilz vermutlich nicht überleben.


wie lange muss der bis er durch ist?


----------



## Ovibos (24. Oktober 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Und wenn Du die Schuhe mal bei 70-80° "backt"? Dürfte der Pilz vermutlich nicht überleben.



Ich fürchte, der Klebstoff des Schuhs leider auch nicht. Könnte auch zuviel für die Gummisohle sein, die ja eine recht weiche Mischung besitzt. Weiß ich aber nicht genau. Im Grundsatz hast du sicher recht, was den Fußpilz angeht.

Diese https://www.hohenstein.de/media/pdf/304-DE_06_HOH_Fusspilz_Socke_2010_7367.pdf Quelle unterstützt deine Idee und betätigt die Erfahrungen von cxfahrer, wonach 60°C eine kritische Temperatur sind, die zur Beseitigung vpn Fußpilzsporen überschritten werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdill (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
Kann das bereits geschriebene aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen:
- Sagrotan hygienewaschmittel für die socken 
- Schuhe mit Spray desinfizieren, ggf sogar tauschen (wenn du ihn dann los hast)
- füsse nach dem duschen trocken fönen
- versuchen viel luft an die füsse zu bekommen (so oft wie môglich)

Und die medizinischen Mittel zur Behandlung kennst du ja schon.


----------



## grave_digga (25. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, der Klebstoff des Schuhs leider auch nicht. Könnte auch zuviel für die Gummisohle sein, die ja eine recht weiche Mischung besitzt. Weiß ich aber nicht genau. Im Grundsatz hast du sicher recht, was den Fußpilz angeht.
> 
> Diese https://www.hohenstein.de/media/pdf/304-DE_06_HOH_Fusspilz_Socke_2010_7367.pdf Quelle unterstützt deine Idee und betätigt die Erfahrungen von cxfahrer, wonach 60°C eine kritische Temperatur sind, die zur Beseitigung vpn Fußpilzsporen überschritten werden müssen.



70-80° hat der Schuh auch locker wenn er in der prallen Sommersonne steht, da würde ich mir nicht so viel Gedanken machen.



kreisbremser schrieb:


> wie lange muss der bis er durch ist?



Müsste man vorher natürlich ermitteln. Ich denke so 20-30 Minuten sollten reichen.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (25. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht mal mit Zehensocken probieren. Dann sind deine Zehen nicht direkt aneinander
und sollten nicht so viel Schweiß entwickeln. Und ist keine Chemie. 
Sind zwar etwas "schwerer" anzuziehen, hat mir aber aber ein Podologin empfohlen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2018)

Meine laienhafte Erfahrung zu Hautpilz ist, dass dieser eine von vielen Mikroben ist, die eh auf deiner Haut wohnen. Normalerweise wird der klein gehalten. Wenn mit Canesten dann alle auf einmal mit vernichtet werden, hat er bei passendem Klima wieder beste Chancen. Vielleicht liest ja jemand vom Fach mit. Ärzte tendieren zu schneller Verschreibung von Antimykotika.

Die Sporen sollte man in der Kleidung natürlich ausrotten, ggfs. die Kleidung entsorgen.
Aber wichtiger ist dass die Haut sich erholt. Dazu gibt's ja genug Tips.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Oktober 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wie lange muss der bis er durch ist?



Wenn der Schuh goldbraun und knusprig wird, ist er gut.

Abkühlen lassen, mit Puderzucker bestreuen und servieren.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## ExcelBiker (25. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Benutzbar ist der für mich eigentlich nur mit dicken, saugfähigen Baumwollsocken. Die üblichen speziellen Bike-Socken (Craft, Adidas, Trek, ..., egal!) verschlimmern die Sache eher noch.


Mit Socken habe ich genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Ein mal mit normalen Baumwollsocken gefahren (weil ich die Sportsocken vergessen hatte), das war so was von grausam! Total schwitzig, und kein Halt in den Schuhen.

Spezielle Bikesocken habe ich bisher nicht verwendet. Es waren immer Sportsocken aus unterschiedlichen Sportarten wie Laufen oder Bergsteigen, auch mal Innensocken aus Schurwolle. Vielleicht kannst du mal einfach Laufsocken probieren, keine Ahnung, warum es spezielle Bikesocken geben muss. Die besten (und die teuersten, und mit dem meisten Marketing-Blabla), die ich bisher gehabt habe, waren welche von XBionic.

Und wenn du schon weißt, dass die FiveTen schwitzig sind, würde ich die sofort ausziehen, sobald es geht. Aber niemals den ganzen Tag ohne Bike anlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (25. Oktober 2018)

@Ovibos Noch zu deiner Frage eines luftigeren Schuhs. Probier doch mal den Adidas Trail Cross. der besteht eher aus gewebtem Synthetikmaterial und ist bedeutend luftdurchlässiger als der normale Freerider, aber auch mit mehr Führung und einer steiferen Sohle, als der Freerider Canvas.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Oktober 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Mit Socken habe ich genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Ein mal mit normalen Baumwollsocken gefahren (weil ich die Sportsocken vergessen hatte), das war so was von grausam! Total schwitzig, und kein Halt in den Schuhen.
> 
> Spezielle Bikesocken habe ich bisher nicht verwendet. Es waren immer Sportsocken aus unterschiedlichen Sportarten wie Laufen oder Bergsteigen, auch mal Innensocken aus Schurwolle. Vielleicht kannst du mal einfach Laufsocken probieren, keine Ahnung, warum es spezielle Bikesocken geben muss. Die besten (und die teuersten, und mit dem meisten Marketing-Blabla), die ich bisher gehabt habe, waren welche von XBionic.
> 
> Und wenn du schon weißt, dass die FiveTen schwitzig sind, würde ich die sofort ausziehen, sobald es geht. Aber niemals den ganzen Tag ohne Bike anlassen.



Socken mit Merinoanteil sind meiner Erfahrung nach die besten in dieser Hinsicht - ich fahre die auf dem Rennrad fast das ganze Jahr und auf den MTB's wenns kalt ist. Es riecht weniger und das Fußklima ist besser.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (25. Oktober 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Socken mit Merinoanteil sind meiner Erfahrung nach die besten in dieser Hinsicht - ich fahre die auf dem Rennrad fast das ganze Jahr und auf den MTB's wenns kalt ist. Es riecht weniger und das Fußklima ist besser.



Benutze Merino vorallem beim Skifahren: 

*"Warum riecht Kleidung aus Wolle (auch nach längerer Benutzung) nicht?*
Zum einen besitzt Wolle eine schuppige Oberfläche, die man sich wie Dachziegel vorstellen kann, und auf der sich Bakterien schwerer halten können als zum Beispiel auf glatten Synthetikfasern. Zum anderen nehmen Merinofasern Feuchtigkeit in Form von Wasserdampf auf, bevor sie auf der Hautoberfläche zu Schweiß kondensiert, weshalb sich insgesamt weniger Schweiß bildet, der zu unangenehmem Geruch führen kann. Ein weiterer wesentlicher Effekt ist die natürliche Selbstreinigungsfunktion der Wollfaser. Das Keratin, also das Faserprotein in der Wolle, baut die geruchsverursachenden Bakterien auf der Haut ab. Der Kern der Wollfaser besteht aus zwei Zelltypen, die unterschiedlich viel Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen können und dadurch unterschiedlich stark anschwellen. Der dabei entstehende Reibungsprozess bewirkt einen mechanischen Selbstreinigungseffekt. Aus diesem Grund muss Wollbekleidung – egal ob „normale“ oder Merinowolle – auch nicht so häufig gewaschen werden." 

Zitat Ende.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Oktober 2018)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Benutze Merino vorallem beim Skifahren:
> 
> *"Warum riecht Kleidung aus Wolle (auch nach längerer Benutzung) nicht?*
> Zum einen besitzt Wolle eine schuppige Oberfläche, die man sich wie Dachziegel vorstellen kann, und auf der sich Bakterien schwerer halten können als zum Beispiel auf glatten Synthetikfasern. Zum anderen nehmen Merinofasern Feuchtigkeit in Form von Wasserdampf auf, bevor sie auf der Hautoberfläche zu Schweiß kondensiert, weshalb sich insgesamt weniger Schweiß bildet, der zu unangenehmem Geruch führen kann. Ein weiterer wesentlicher Effekt ist die natürliche Selbstreinigungsfunktion der Wollfaser. Das Keratin, also das Faserprotein in der Wolle, baut die geruchsverursachenden Bakterien auf der Haut ab. Der Kern der Wollfaser besteht aus zwei Zelltypen, die unterschiedlich viel Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen können und dadurch unterschiedlich stark anschwellen. Der dabei entstehende Reibungsprozess bewirkt einen mechanischen Selbstreinigungseffekt. Aus diesem Grund muss Wollbekleidung – egal ob „normale“ oder Merinowolle – auch nicht so häufig gewaschen werden."
> ...



Die sind gut: https://www.bike24.de/p1274571.html

dhb ist ohnehin eine geile Marke, btw.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (25. Oktober 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die sind gut: https://www.bike24.de/p1274571.html
> 
> dhb ist ohnehin eine geile Marke, btw.



Kannte ich gar nicht. Danke.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Oktober 2018)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Kannte ich gar nicht. Danke.



dhb ist die "Hausmarke" von wiggle/chainreactioncycles/bike24. Hauptsächlich Rennrad, aber zunehmend auch MTB. Ich hab auch ein paar Trikots von denen, wirklich hochwertig.


----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine laienhafte Erfahrung zu Hautpilz ist, dass dieser eine von vielen Mikroben ist, die eh auf deiner Haut wohnen. Normalerweise wird der klein gehalten. Wenn mit Canesten dann alle auf einmal mit vernichtet werden, hat er bei passendem Klima wieder beste Chancen. Vielleicht liest ja jemand vom Fach mit. Ärzte tendieren zu schneller Verschreibung von Antimykotika.
> 
> Die Sporen sollte man in der Kleidung natürlich ausrotten, ggfs. die Kleidung entsorgen.
> Aber wichtiger ist dass die Haut sich erholt. Dazu gibt's ja genug Tips.



Pilze auf der Haut werden normalerweise durch Hautbakterien im Zaum gehalten. Clotrimazol (Canesten) verhindert das Wachstum von Pilzen, und zwar nur von Pilzen, sodass die Haut die Möglichkeit hat zu heilen. Ferner kriegen die Hautbaktierein einen Konkurrenzvorteil. Anders herum sieht's bei Antibiotikabehandlung aus: Dabei wird ein Großteil der Bakterien unmittelbar getötet, und zwar auch z.T. Hautbaktierien bei innerer Anwendung des Antibiotikums. Damit haben die Pize freie Bahn.

Das ist der Grund, weshalb Antibiotikabehandlungen oftmals dazu führen, dass Pilzinfektionen gefördert werden, häufig auch Fußpilz.

Die meisten Hautpilze sind pathogen, die meisten Hautbakterien aber nicht, sondern sie sind im Gegenteil für eine gesunde Haut notwendig. Insofern sind Antimykotika unproblematischer als Antibiotika.


----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die sind gut: https://www.bike24.de/p1274571.html
> 
> dhb ist ohnehin eine geile Marke, btw.



Ja, die sehen gut aus! Wird getestet, ist auch keine Rieseninvestition.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich reibe meine Füße öfters mal mit Ballistol neo ein. Ich öle sie sozusagen. Ballistol hat gleichzeitig eine desinfizierende Wirkung. 
Die Füße bleiben geschmeidig, würde sie nach dem Waschen und vor dem Biken einschmieren. Manche sagen es stinkt, ich finde es nicht. Der Geruch verzieht sich aber schnell und ist auch nach sehr kurzer Zeit eingezogen.  
Vielleicht ist man dann auch so schnell, wie eine Gewehrkugel.


----------



## write-only (25. Oktober 2018)

soulslight schrieb:


> Adidas Trail Cross


Habe die auch, sind sehr gut durchlüftet, um die Jahreszeit eher schon zu viel wenn man keine dicken Socken an hat.



renegade24 schrieb:


> Ballistol


Hilft eh bei allem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Mit Socken habe ich genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Ein mal mit normalen Baumwollsocken gefahren (weil ich die Sportsocken vergessen hatte), das war so was von grausam! Total schwitzig, und kein Halt in den Schuhen.



Es sind schon ordentlich gewebte, glatte Baumwoll-Sportsocken, aber halt eher dicke. Gibt mir sogar etwas mehr Halt im Schuh.



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und wenn du schon weißt, dass die FiveTen schwitzig sind, würde ich die sofort ausziehen, sobald es geht. Aber niemals den ganzen Tag ohne Bike anlassen.



Ja sicher, inzwischen mache ich das natürlich auch so. Aber Flats im Allgemeinen und die Five Tens im Besonderen kann man halt auch ohne Bike bequem tragen, man kann gut damit Autofahren, etc. Für mich wären Five Tens von der Passform her, vom Laufgefühl, etc. _eigentlich_ auch ein sehr guter Alltagsschuh. Nachdem ich auf die Flats umgestiegen bin, habe ich irgendwann einfach vergessen, die Schuhe auch wieder auszuziehen ...


----------



## flashmatic (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich benutze übrigens auch nur Socken aus Merino. Diese hier in 400 er oder 800 er Variante.  http://woolpower.de/produkt/socks-400-3/


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2018)

Naja, aber nicht im Sommer oder? Die Woolpower 400 sind die besten im Winter, war mal iwo getestet und ich kann das bestätigen.

Mit Fivetens Auto fahren? Das geht bei meinen Autos nicht, ich habe auch Größe 47. Ich fahre am liebsten mit Onitsuka Tiger (die flachen aus Leder) Auto, und laufe/wandere mit denen auch am liebsten. Wenn die Temperaturen barfuss unangenehm erscheinen lassen.


----------



## write-only (25. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Für mich wären Five Tens von der Passform her, vom Laufgefühl, etc. _eigentlich_ auch ein sehr guter Alltagsschuh


Nimm doch für den Alltag einfach einen beliebigen Skaterschuh, sind von der Passform und vom Gefühl her genau wie die FiveTen aber weniger schwitzig (und günstiger).
Was in der Richtung aus Stoff ist da besonders angenehm


----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

Ballistol, Teebaumöl und Lavendelöl habe ich durch. Ist jeweils angenehm, macht geschmeidige Füße, und riecht auch gut. Auch das Ballistol, wie ich finde, aber da scheint's starke geschlechterspezifische Unterschiede in der Wahrnehmung zu geben 

Erfolg jeweils begrenzt, was die Eindämmung des Pilzwachstums angeht. Für Lavendelöl gibt es dabei sogar einen mäßigen, aber eindeutigen wissenschaftlichen Wirksamkeitsnachweis.


----------



## SamuelG (25. Oktober 2018)

Kann die 2FO Schuhe nur empfehlen, zumindest die alte Version ist sehr gut durchlueftet. 

"Auf den Balkon stellen" ist besser als nix, aber ein ordentlicher Schuhtrockner ist wesentlich effectiver, kostet nicht die Welt und verhindert effektiv Geruch. Dadurch dass die Schuhe ordentlich trocken gehalten werden, entzieht man den Bakterien welche fuer den "Kæsegeruch" verantwortlich sind eine wichtige Wachstumsgrundlage. Inwieweit das bei Fusspilz hilft kann ich leider nicht beantworten.

Wollsocken sind mE wesentlich besser geeignet fuer gute Fusshygiene, als synthetische oder Baumwollsocken, wie bereits erwæhnt.


----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Nimm doch für den Alltag einfach einen beliebigen Skaterschuh, sind von der Passform und vom Gefühl her genau wie die FiveTen aber weniger schwitzig (und günstiger).
> Was in der Richtung aus Stoff ist da besonders angenehm



Tipps kriegt man hier ... 

Und die würden auch für die Bikebenutzung mit Flats im Alltag taugen? Ggf. mit leichten Trailanteilen auf dem Feierabendumweg?


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Oktober 2018)

Habe ja auch ein wenig das Problem da ich den ganzen Tag in schweren Sicherheitsschuhen rum laufen muss

Seit meinem Urlaub ist es ganz gut, habe da vier Wochen konsequent Die Creme  aufgetragen und fast die ganze Zeit barfuß gelaufen

Bis jetzt ist noch alles pilzfrei


----------



## write-only (25. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Tipps kriegt man hier ...
> 
> Und die würden auch für die Bikebenutzung mit Flats im Alltag taugen? Ggf. mit leichten Trailanteilen auf dem Feierabendumweg?


Geht schon, wobei man auf kleinen Flats schon die weniger steife Sohle merkt. Auf meinen CB Stamp L ists aber kein Problem. Grip ist natürlich auch weniger gut als bei FiveTen, aber immer noch gut genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Habe ja auch ein wenig das Problem da ich den ganzen Tag in schweren Sicherheitsschuhen rum laufen muss
> 
> Seit meinem Urlaub ist es ganz gut, habe da vier Wochen konsequent Die Creme  aufgetragen und fast die ganze Zeit barfuß gelaufen
> 
> Bis jetzt ist noch alles pilzfrei



Ja, kann ich voll bestätigen: Barfuß laufen ist überhaupt die allerbeste Maßnahme! Ich ziehe das so gut es geht durch, und damit ist die Sache i.d.R. erst mal vergessen, meist für Monate. Erstaunlicherweise reicht dann _manchmal_ eine Stunde auf dem Bike, und die Probleme tauchen wieder auf. Allerdings mit statistischer Zuverlässigkeit und in deutlicher Abhängigkeit von den Five Tens, wie eingangs beschreiben.


----------



## ExcelBiker (25. Oktober 2018)

Mir fällt öfters auf, wie schlecht Radschuhe allgemein trocknen im Vergleich zu anderen Sportschuhen. Ich habe mir einen Schuhtrockner gebaut, erste Version nur Umgebungsluft (keine Heizung). Selbst Skischuhe sind da mit minimalem Luftaustausch innerhalb von wenigen Stunden trocken. Bei Fahrradschuhen dauert das ewig, so dass ich eine zusätzliche Heizung mit eingebaut habe. Die erwärmt die Luft um etwa 10 °C. Selbst mit der Heizung trocknen die Radschuhe nur sehr langsam und brauchen teilweise mehr als einen Tag (trotz Heizung und Luftaustausch). Was extrem wichtig dabei ist, ist die Innensohle rauszunehmen!

Mir ist nicht klar, wie es die Radschuhhersteller fertig bringen, dermaßen trocknungsresistente Schuhe zu bauen.

Ich kann also jedem nur empfehlen, wer feuchte Schuhe hat, sich einen Schutrockner zuzulegen. Gibt's ja auch zu kaufen, muss nicht eine Bastellösung wie die von mir sein.


----------



## grave_digga (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab 3 Paar (5/10 Impact) und tausche die immer durch. So hat ein Paar immer einige Tage Zeit um zu trocknen.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Oktober 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht klar, wie es die Radschuhhersteller fertig bringen, dermaßen trocknungsresistente Schuhe zu bauen.



Naja, meine RR- und XC-Schuhe trockenen superschnell, auch am Fuß. ist eigentlich nur ein Problem bei Gravity...und auch da nicht überall: Meine Fiveten Kestrel trockenen blitzschnell, meine Hellcat brauchen Tage.

Ich denke, dass das mit dem gewünschten "Skater-Look" zusammenhängt: Fette Schuhe = Fette Polster = trocknet schlecht.


----------



## ExcelBiker (25. Oktober 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Fette Schuhe = Fette Polster = trocknet schlecht.


Ist erst mal plausibel und sicher oft die Ursache. Bei Skischuhen habe ich auch dickes Material, und die trocknen erstaunlich schnell. Es muss also noch einen Faktor geben, der die Trocknung in dicken Meterialien beeinflusst.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Oktober 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ist erst mal plausibel und sicher oft die Ursache. Bei Skischuhen habe ich auch dickes Material, und die trocknen erstaunlich schnell. Es muss also noch einen Faktor geben, der die Trocknung in dicken Meterialien beeinflusst.



Auch wahr...mein Bluegrass Helm trocknet in kurzer Zeit, mein Giro Switchblade überhaupt nicht. Obwohl die Polster ähnlich dick sind.

Ich denke, es hat mit der Saugfähigkeit zu tun: Je mehr Flüssigkeit aufgenommen wird, desto langsamer trocknet es. 

Deshalb trocknet der Kestrel auch so schnell: Von außen ist er wasserdicht und von innen kaum gepolstert. Ich hoffe nur, der Nachfolger ist genau so minimalistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ist erst mal plausibel und sicher oft die Ursache. Bei Skischuhen habe ich auch dickes Material, und die trocknen erstaunlich schnell. Es muss also noch einen Faktor geben, der die Trocknung in dicken Meterialien beeinflusst.



Ich kann die Beobachtung zu 100 % bestätigen! Ferner habe ich in Wanderschuhen während mehrwöchiger Touren und mit einem Paar Socken zum Wechslen im Rucksack auch noch nie vergleichbare Probleme bekommen.


----------



## TrailProf (25. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Ich kann die Beobachtung zu 100 % bestätigen! Ferner habe ich in Wanderschuhen während mehrwöchiger Touren und mit einem Paar Socken zum Wechslen im Rucksack auch noch nie vergleichbare Probleme bekommen.


Die Saugfähigkeit der FiveTens scheint schon erstaunlich zu sein. Das wurde bei enduro-mtb auch mal im Wasserbad geprüft.
Es wurden zwar Klickmodelle getestet, aber eventuell hilft dir der folgende Link dennoch:
https://enduro-mtb.com/besten-mtb-schuhe/


----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Die Saugfähigkeit der FiveTens scheint schon erstaunlich zu sein. Das wurde bei enduro-mtb auch mal im Wasserbad geprüft.
> Es wurden zwar Klickmodelle getestet, aber eventuell hilft dir der folgende Link dennoch:
> https://enduro-mtb.com/besten-mtb-schuhe/



 DREIHUNDERTACHTUNDREIßIG MILLILITER ... ?!??!?!?! Alter ... !

Alles klar! Ich bin erleuchtet, Meister.  Das erklärt Vieles. Nee, das erklärt vermutlich Alles!

Dass das dauerhaft feucht-warme Bedingungen rund um den Fuß schafft ist nicht verwunderlich. Und das dann ggf. auch über mehrere Tage. Es reichen ja 50 mL, die von innen reingeschwitzt werden, und dann nicht, bzw. nur langsam wieder herausdampfen. Dabei merkt man die Feuchtigkeit vermutlich deshalb nicht, weil ja alles in den Polstern hängt, das Leder außen trocken ist und weil man am nächsten Tag in frischen Socken reinsteigt. Man könnte meinen, die haben Laborvorschriften zur Anzucht von Pilzkulturen gelesen, um den Schuh zu bauen 

Faktisch heißt das, dass die Dinger bei täglichem Gebrauch ohne Verwendung von Schuhtrocknern _niemals_ trocknen! Die Lösung mit drei Paar im täglichen Wechsel ist da absolut verständlich und sinnvoll. Vier oder fünf wären wohl besser.

Einschränkung ist natürlich, dass das ein anderes Modell ist. Aber gut ..., trotzdem ...!


----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein! Das erklärt auch, warum die Behandlung mit Lamisil nur kurz geholfen hat. Terbinafin HCl ist nur schwer wasserlöslich, und bleibt daher vermutlich auf der Oberfläche der feuchten Polster hängen. Hauptbestandteil von Lamisil ist Ethanol als Lösungsmittel, das vermutlich an der Oberfläche schnell verdampft. Sporen tiefer in den Polstern werden so vermutlich nicht gehemmt, sondern haben ein dauerhaft fast ideales Medium.


----------



## Florent29 (25. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Einschränkung ist natürlich, dass das ein anderes Modell ist. Aber gut ..., trotzdem ...!



Für Bikepark bei schönem Wetter ist der Hellcat konkurrenzlos...

Allerdings lässt sich das gut auf den Impact übertragen, das ist quasi die Flat-Variante des Hellcat.

Da wundert man sich schon, wie Sam Hill bei der Enduro Wet Series letztes Jahr überhaupt den Berg hochkam


----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Mir fällt öfters auf, wie schlecht Radschuhe allgemein trocknen im Vergleich zu anderen Sportschuhen. Ich habe mir einen Schuhtrockner gebaut, erste Version nur Umgebungsluft (keine Heizung). Selbst Skischuhe sind da mit minimalem Luftaustausch innerhalb von wenigen Stunden trocken. Bei Fahrradschuhen dauert das ewig, so dass ich eine zusätzliche Heizung mit eingebaut habe. Die erwärmt die Luft um etwa 10 °C. Selbst mit der Heizung trocknen die Radschuhe nur sehr langsam und brauchen teilweise mehr als einen Tag (trotz Heizung und Luftaustausch). Was extrem wichtig dabei ist, ist die Innensohle rauszunehmen!
> 
> Mir ist nicht klar, wie es die Radschuhhersteller fertig bringen, dermaßen trocknungsresistente Schuhe zu bauen.
> 
> Ich kann also jedem nur empfehlen, wer feuchte Schuhe hat, sich einen Schutrockner zuzulegen. Gibt's ja auch zu kaufen, muss nicht eine Bastellösung wie die von mir sein.



Ich vermute sehr, deine Bastellösung ist dem Schrott, den ich mal bei einem Skisportversender erworben habe, um Längen überlegen. 'ne UV-Lichtimitation hatten sie auch noch eingebaut. Der Kram ist umgehend zurück an den Händler.

Bei Skischuhen verwende ich mit gutem Erfolg eine Point Dry Heiztasche. Allerdings werden darin keine Lederhandschuhe, und dann wohl erst recht keine Five Tens, binnen 12 h trocken. Ja, Skischuhe trocknen einfach relativ gut.


----------



## --- (25. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> DREIHUNDERTACHTUNDREIßIG MILLILITER ... ?!??!?!?! Alter ... !


Krass. Für einen Leichtbauer ein echter Schlag ins Gesicht. Der bringt die Füße ja gar nicht mehr hoch.


----------



## ExcelBiker (25. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Ich vermute sehr, deine Bastellösung ist dem Schrott, den ich mal bei einem Skisportversender erworben habe, um Längen überlegen.


Kann gut sein. Die meisten kaufbaren Trockner sind absurd groß. Meine Lösung schaut so aus:

 
Das schwarze Teil ist ein Ventilator aus einem Fön (es ist ein Gleichspannungsmotor, da war vorher ein Gleichrichter drin), den ich mit 10V betreibe. Im grauen Übergangsstück (zurechtgeheiztes und -gebogenes PVC-Rohr) steckt ein Stück Heizdraht (aus einem anderen Fön), auf ein Pappgestell gewickelt. Der Schalter schaltet nur den Heizdraht. Die Rohre sind tricky, die haben innen keine Riffelung, sondern sind glatt (das merkt man ganz erheblich an den Strömungsverlusten, hab vorher ein innen geriffeltes Rohr gehabt). Die beiden Rohrenden kann man sehr schön bis hinten in den Zehenraum stecken, oder auch direkt in den Fersenbereich blasen lassen, wenn der noch feucht ist. Mehr braucht's nicht! Wichtig ist, vorher die Einlegesohlen rauszumachen. Die Heizung brauche ich nur für die Bikeschuhe, auch meine Lederbergschuhe (nicht die besten, werden schnell nass und saugen sich voll) sind damit in ein paar Stunden trocken. Nur die Bikeschuhe brauchen manchmal länger ... . Ich hab halt eine gute Stromversorgung, wenn ich die Heizung einschalte, zieht die Konstruktion ca. 6,5 A (dann aber an 11 oder 12 V, bei dem Strom ist der Verlust in der Leitung doch recht ordentlich).


----------



## Endurowanderer (25. Oktober 2018)

Ähm, Handtücher, Bettwäsche etc. pp. auch beim Waschen mit >60° / Desinfektionsspüler bedacht, in Vergangenheit? 
Mit den Hautschuppen verteilt man die Sporen ja quasi überall...


----------



## Endurowanderer (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte das Problem komischerweise schon zwei Mal im Herbst, nach der Rückkehr in schwere Arbeitsschuhe nach einem weitgehend barfüßigen Sommer :-/
Dazu auch Muskelkater, weil ich mit den Arbeitsschuhen noch schnell einkaufen in der Stadt war (sind halt schwerer als nichts an den Füßen...).




Sickgirl schrieb:


> Habe ja auch ein wenig das Problem da ich den ganzen Tag in schweren Sicherheitsschuhen rum laufen muss
> 
> Seit meinem Urlaub ist es ganz gut, habe da vier Wochen konsequent Die Creme  aufgetragen und fast die ganze Zeit barfuß gelaufen
> 
> Bis jetzt ist noch alles pilzfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (26. Oktober 2018)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Ähm, Handtücher, Bettwäsche etc. pp. auch beim Waschen mit >60° / Desinfektionsspüler bedacht, in Vergangenheit?
> Mit den Hautschuppen verteilt man die Sporen ja quasi überall...



Ja. Besonders, da mir durchaus bekannt ist, in welche Körperregionen sich Fußpilz auf das Unangenehmste auch noch verbreiten kann. Ist aber seit Beginn der "Five Ten-Affäre" zum Glück nicht aufgetreten. Aus Energiespargründen immer so kalt wie's geht. Aber im hygienischen Zweifel bin ich klarer Freund der Kochwäsche. So auch hier.

Die Desinfektionsspüler-Experimente mit den Socken stehen allerdings noch aus. Guggsu Thread


----------



## Ovibos (26. Oktober 2018)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem komischerweise schon zwei Mal im Herbst, nach der Rückkehr in schwere Arbeitsschuhe nach einem weitgehend barfüßigen Sommer :-/
> Dazu auch Muskelkater, weil ich mit den Arbeitsschuhen noch schnell einkaufen in der Stadt war (sind halt schwerer als nichts an den Füßen...).



Vom Feeling her hab' ich inzwischen so ein Gefühl, dass mir das irgendwie bekannt vorkommt 

"Schwere Arbeitsschuhe" vs. "Five Ten Freerider" scheint mikrobiologisch und mikroklimatisch kein nennenswerter Unterschied zu sein. Speziell, nachdem die Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme von Five Tens hier auf das Dankenswerteste von @TrailProf via Link dargestellt worden ist. Ich hatte gleichfalls einen langen, barfüßigen, bike- und fußpilzfreien Sommer. Eine Stunde Idioten-Freeride in meinen Five Tens hat gereicht, dass sich bereits währenddessen dieses bekannte leichte Jucken zwischen den Zehen ... 

Die Sporen sitzen vermutlich in den Schuhen, weil die einfach nicht ausreichend trocknen wollen. Dazu der Nährboden aus Leder, Hautschuppen und Schweiß.

Die schweren Arbeitsschuhe passen da IMHO voll ins Bild. Danke für die Mitteilung! Das komplettiert das Bild recht gut.


----------



## Florent29 (26. Oktober 2018)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Kann gut sein. Die meisten kaufbaren Trockner sind absurd groß. Meine Lösung schaut so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 788123
> Das schwarze Teil ist ein Ventilator aus einem Fön (es ist ein Gleichspannungsmotor, da war vorher ein Gleichrichter drin), den ich mit 10V betreibe. Im grauen Übergangsstück (zurechtgeheiztes und -gebogenes PVC-Rohr) steckt ein Stück Heizdraht (aus einem anderen Fön), auf ein Pappgestell gewickelt. Der Schalter schaltet nur den Heizdraht. Die Rohre sind tricky, die haben innen keine Riffelung, sondern sind glatt (das merkt man ganz erheblich an den Strömungsverlusten, hab vorher ein innen geriffeltes Rohr gehabt). Die beiden Rohrenden kann man sehr schön bis hinten in den Zehenraum stecken, oder auch direkt in den Fersenbereich blasen lassen, wenn der noch feucht ist. Mehr braucht's nicht! Wichtig ist, vorher die Einlegesohlen rauszumachen. Die Heizung brauche ich nur für die Bikeschuhe, auch meine Lederbergschuhe (nicht die besten, werden schnell nass und saugen sich voll) sind damit in ein paar Stunden trocken. Nur die Bikeschuhe brauchen manchmal länger ... . Ich hab halt eine gute Stromversorgung, wenn ich die Heizung einschalte, zieht die Konstruktion ca. 6,5 A (dann aber an 11 oder 12 V, bei dem Strom ist der Verlust in der Leitung doch recht ordentlich).



Wow, ich sehe du fährst deine Schuhe bis zum bitteren Ende


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Was sich durch Clotrimazol (Canesten) oder Terbinafin (Lamisil) töten lässt, das ist ziemlich sicher auch ein Pilz.


Soweit ich verstanden habe, bist Du aber Dein Problem mit Lamisil nicht(!) losgeworden. Insofern...


----------



## Ovibos (26. Oktober 2018)

Doch, beide Medikmente helfen gegen die Infektion selbst sehr gut und sehr schnell! Lamisil wirkt praktisch sofort. Bis die Haut wieder völlig verheilt ist, braucht es dann ein paar Tage. Danach noch min. eine Woche weiter behandlen.

Das Problem ist, dass die Beschwerden, wie beschrieben, immer wieder kommen, und zwar meist, wenn ich die fraglichen Schuhe benutze.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Doch, beide Medikmente helfen gegen die Infektion selbst sehr gut und sehr schnell! Lamisil wirkt praktisch sofort. Bis die Haut wieder völlig verheilt ist, braucht es dann ein paar Tage. Danach noch min. eine Woche weiter behandlen.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass die Beschwerden, wie beschrieben, immer wieder kommen, und zwar meist, wenn ich die fraglichen Schuhe benutze.


Hmm... Scheint so, als ob Du es nicht schaffst, das Problem aus den Schuhen zu entfernen, wobei ich klar zwischen Schweißfüßen und Pilz zu unterscheiden empfehle. Schweißfüße habe ich auch manchmal, vor allem nach 2000 Hm Runden im Sommer. Aber das ist kein Pilz. Ich denke es würde sich empfehlen, mal mit einem Hautarzt über Dein Problem zu reden, mit allen Details.


----------



## Mr-Green (26. Oktober 2018)

Trage auch Sicherheitsschuhe und 5/10,in die Sicherheitsschuhe lege ich ab und an Aktivkohlesohlen.Übers Wochenende trocknen die Schuhe prima und beim tragen bleibts angenehm trocken.Die 5/10 hatte ich allerdings erst 2x an,somit kann ich da noch nicht viel sagen.Aber auch da sollte das mit einlegesohlen klappen die Feuchtigkeit zu verringern.Aber bitte die Sohlen regelmässig entsorgen,sonst machts keinen Sinn.


----------



## .jan (26. Oktober 2018)

Fuß-/Hautpilzsporen findest Du im Prinzip überall, ob nun im Schuh, im Bad oder auf sonstigen Böden. Das Problem tritt erst auf, wenn sich die Sporen in eine offene Wunde einnisten können. Das können auch Mikrorisse in der Haut sein, am Fuß gern zwischen den Zehen, insbesondere, wenn man beim Abtrocknen zu nachlässig ist und die dünne Haut Wund wird. Das feuchte Klima im Schuh begünstigt dann natürlich ein Wachstum. Ich würde mir beim Hautarzt ein entsprechendes Antimykotikum besoregn, um den  akuten Pilz am Fuß zu behandeln. Der wird dir mit Sicherheit auch nochmal ein Hygienespray für den Schuh empfehlen. Und ich würde dringend raten, die "saugenden Bauwollsocken", die nämlich nur Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen, sie aber sehr schlecht wieder abgeben bzw. nach außen leiten, gegen etwas atmungsaktives tauschen, das die Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt, aber auch nach außen abgibt und von der Haut wegführt. Das ist m.E. das größere Problem und lässt Dich vielleicht die Atmungsaktivität der Schuhe in Frage stellen.


----------



## Ovibos (26. Oktober 2018)

@Zucchi @.jan : Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, aber bitte den ganzen Thread nochmals lesen. Die Punkte sind wichtig und hilfreich, sind aber überwiegend schon besprochen worden.

Wenn die Daten aus dem von @TrailProf verlinkten Artikel auch nur näherungsweise stimmen, dann sind die Schuhe das Problem, und nicht meine Socken.

@Mr-Green : Auch 'ne Überlegung! Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Aktivkohle-Einlegesohlen, aber das wäre grundsätzlich mal 'ne Idee. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (28. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> @Zucchi @.jan : Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, aber bitte den ganzen Thread nochmals lesen. Die Punkte sind wichtig und hilfreich, sind aber überwiegend schon besprochen worden.
> 
> Wenn die Daten aus dem von @TrailProf verlinkten Artikel auch nur näherungsweise stimmen, dann sind die Schuhe das Problem, und nicht meine Socken.


Sicher, ich hab gesehen, dass die meisten, vielleicht auch alle Dinge, die ich geschrieben habe, vorher genannt wurden, halte sie für wichtig, weshalb ich sie gerne bestätigt habe und ich nehme keineswegs für mich in Anspruch, hier der Superexperte zu sein, es war und ist schlicht und einfach meine Meinung zum Thema und wenn such diese mit anderen deckt, ist sie vielleicht auch ganz nützlich. Ich würde dabei unterstreichen, dass ich n Deiner Stelle mal mit einen guten Hautarzt reden würde, denn, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, das was man auf die betroffenen Stellen am Fuss selbst gibt, funktioniert nicht unbedingt auch um die Schuhe vom Keim zu befreien.


----------



## Rainer Y34 (28. Oktober 2018)

@Ovibos ,mich plagen diese Probleme leider auch schon seid langem,eingefangen vermutlich im Hallenbad.
Das A und O sind wie genannt luftige Schuhe.Zum biken mit Flats benutzte ich diese und hab null Probleme mit schwitzigen Füssen.

Five ten access mesh


----------



## grave_digga (28. Oktober 2018)

Meine Frau (u.a. medizinische Fußpflegerin) meinte vor dem Biken Antitranspirant für die Füße auftragen und am besten die Füße dann noch pudern. Nach dem Biken gleich Schuhe und Socken wechseln.


----------



## walkingsucks (29. Oktober 2018)

also als allererstes würde ich ja die schuhe, die probleme bereiten wegschmeissen, nach 3 jahren sowieso kein fehler
und dann andere schuhe probieren, je leichter und dünner desto besser werden sie vermutlich trockenen
und fußpuder schadet wahrscheinlich auch nicht


----------



## Ovibos (29. Oktober 2018)

En weiteres Modell auf der Liste 

Der sieht in der Tat gut und luftig aus. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Ovibos (29. Oktober 2018)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> also als allererstes würde ich ja die schuhe, die probleme bereiten wegschmeissen, nach 3 jahren sowieso kein fehler
> und dann andere schuhe probieren, je leichter und dünner desto besser werden sie vermutlich trockenen
> und fußpuder schadet wahrscheinlich auch nicht



Ist Fußpuder näherungsweise identisch mit Babypuder oder Talkum? Das wäre natürlich auch 'ne Möglichkeit, aber irgendwie scheue ich die Sauerei ...

Bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (29. Oktober 2018)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Meine Frau (u.a. medizinische Fußpflegerin) meinte vor dem Biken Antitranspirant für die Füße auftragen und am besten die Füße dann noch pudern. Nach dem Biken gleich Schuhe und Socken wechseln.



Welches Antitranspirant empfiehlt denn deine Frau?


----------



## ron101 (29. Oktober 2018)

Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, habe bisher auch noch nie einen Fusspilz gehabt.

Im Bikepark oder Skiverleih werden nach Gebrauch die Leihgegenstände wie Helme Shuhe Schoner etc. mit "Fresh Boots" eingsprüht.
Ich benutze den auch, wenn meine Schoner Helm Schuhe oder so stinken.
Vorallem im Urlaub wenn mans nicht Waschen kann.
Riecht nacher sehr angehnem nach Lemongrass oder so.

Wird wohl auch in Deinem Fall die Pilze vernichten.






Habe keine Aktien bei der Firma oder sonst eine Verbindung dazu.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Ovibos (29. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den Tipp  Versuchsreihe mit Desinfektionsspray (s.o.) läuft bereits!

Übrigens: Steht da oben auf der Dose auch was von "Entfetter" ... ? Sagte ich doch, Desinfektionsspray (Gemisch Wasser/Ethanol/1-Propanol/2-Propanol) ist chemisch weitgehend identisch mit Bremsenreiniger. Vermutlich unterscheidet sich im Wesentlichen nur der Wasseranteil.

Edit: Die Mischungsverhältnisse stehen im Sicherheitsdatenblatt.

Wen die Duftnote vom Desinfektionsspray stört, kann sich so eine geruchsneutrale Alternative zusammenmischen. Propanol-2 gehört als Entfetter ja ohnehin in jede (Bike-)Werkstatt.


----------



## grave_digga (30. Oktober 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Welches Antitranspirant empfiehlt denn deine Frau?



https://www.gehwol.de/fusspflegeprodukte/gehwol_med/cremes/104110700

Gibts bei guten Fußpfleger*innen oder Podologen*innen.


----------



## Ovibos (22. November 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Nimm doch für den Alltag einfach einen beliebigen Skaterschuh, sind von der Passform und vom Gefühl her genau wie die FiveTen aber weniger schwitzig (und günstiger).
> Was in der Richtung aus Stoff ist da besonders angenehm





write-only schrieb:


> Geht schon, wobei man auf kleinen Flats schon die weniger steife Sohle merkt. Auf meinen CB Stamp L ists aber kein Problem. Grip ist natürlich auch weniger gut als bei FiveTen, aber immer noch gut genug.



So, der Tipp war schon mal ein absoluter Hit! Die Skateschuhe von DC sind super für den Alltagseinsatz. Auf dem Bike oder nicht. Und die traue ich mich auf jeden Fall in die Waschmaschine zu werfen. Allzu teuer sind die Teile ja im Zweifel auch nicht. Allerdings finde ich die Atmugsaktivität  für Baumwollmaterial nicht so besonders. Aber um Lichtjahre besser als die der FIve Tens natürlich!

Das CB Stamp finde ich auch Klasse. Fühlt sich sehr angenehm an und die DCs haben damit mehr als ausreichenden Grip. Die Pins sind dabei angenehm wenig aggressiv. Gefällt mir auch optisch sehr gut und es ist schön flach. Passt im Übrigen super zum Alltags-CC-Rad. Gefällt mir besser, als die diversen Modelle von NC-17, die ich bislang gefahren bin.

Die Kombination verhält sich genau, wie von dir beschrieben. Danke 

Weitere Berichte folgen. Versuchsreihen laufen ...


----------



## Ovibos (12. Januar 2019)

Ich komme im Moment aufgrund mehrerer kleiner Verletzungen leider nur wenig zum Biken. Außerdem ist es aktuell ja eher kühl. Insofern ist die Aussagekraft der "Versuchsreihe"  begrenzt. Aber ich habe mehrfach bewusst die problematischen Five Tens angezogen und die Füße nicht mehr mit Lamisil behandelt, nachdem die Haut abgeheilt war. Die Schuhe habe ich vor und nach den Touren mit Desinfektionsspray wie von Batman beschrieben behandelt.


Batman schrieb:


> https://www.bueroshop24.de/sagrotan...kCNX_Jz9I2aG8rAuxF4wwsKrwaAjBZEALw_wcB&obt=11
> 
> Das regelmäßig in den Schuh sprühen. Hilft gegen alles.





Batman schrieb:


> Anwendungstipp:
> Innensohle raus, ordentlich einsprühen. Schuh ohne Einlage innen einsprühen. Wenn beides trocken ist, Sohle wieder rein.



Den Sockenbestand habe ich komplett mit Impresan Universal Hygienespüler (bei REWE) behandelt.

Bislang ist kein Fußpilz mehr aufgetaucht


----------

